# We have heard from all of us that don't know, so....



## Ed Bansch (Jun 27, 2002)

I would like to know from you. How are the Z4 sales going? Do you think they are low and why? Will they improve (if low) as the 3.0 6 speeds begin coming. Thanks


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Z4 Roadster sales are picking up all of the time...

As I stated here previously, a fall launch was a blunder for
a "topless" model. I knew that it wouldn't take off right 
away. Just wait until Spring, when most Americans are
done shoveling snow...


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I noticed that BMW was running alot of Z4 commercials during the bowl games... maybe that will help with early spring sales.


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

Jon,

My first in person glimpse of the Z4 was at . . . Costco, Signal Hill, CA. Long Beach BMW was displaying it as part of their special buying partnership. Despite the Bangle criticism, I liked the design.

I am very skeptical of the Costco car buying program - especially when a Bay Area dealer told me that the "Costco" price would be higher than a direct purchase through the BMW Center. Admittedly, the profit margin is slim on cars with few options.


----------

